
The Art of Laying People Off - terpua
http://blogs.openforum.com/2008/11/18/the-art-of-laying-people-off/
======
josefresco
"(My theory is that Friday is the best day to do a layoff because it lets
people have a weekend to decompress.)"

Not exactly _your_ theory, it's been common business practice for many years
(prob since Mon-Fri became the standard work week)

/got shit-canned on a Thursday because I had Friday's off.

~~~
yan
"(My theory is that Friday is the best day to do a layoff because it lets
people have a weekend to decompress.)"

I can sort of see it, but if the person is laid off on a weekday, don't they
have from that point on to decompress? If a person isn't employed, the weekend
has no significance.

~~~
pongle
The people being fired aren't the only ones who will need to decompress...

------
wheels
This is a surprisingly good list. A bit Machiavellian, but the level of
cynicism and to-the-point-ness seems appropriate.

------
edw519
Number 9:

 _...you have a moral obligation to provide services like job counseling,
résumé-writing assistance, and job-search help. There are firms that
specialize in helping employees during transitions, so use them_

should be Number 1. In bold and italics.

The day we forget that business is about people first is the day we should
stop doing business and find something else to do.

